# 1st Special Forces Group (A) Soldier dies from non-battle incident



## Ravage (Jul 17, 2008)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, July 17, 2008) – An Army Special Forces Soldier died from a non-battle death incident July 15 in Mosul, Iraq while in support of combat operations.

Staff Sgt. David W. Textor, 27, a native of Jamestown, N.Y., was killed when he was involved in a vehicle accident. He was a Special Forces weapons sergeant assigned to Company A, 3rd Battalion, 1st Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Lewis, Wash. 

Textor is survived by his wife, Colette and their five children, Caleb, McKenna, Ryan, Boden and Jadon of Olympia, Wash.; his father Bill Textor, of Pine City, Minn.; his mother and stepfather, Jennie and Kevin Lindberg of Roanoke, Va.; and his five sisters, Laurie, Michelle, Terra, Karen and Kellie.

The incident is still under investigation.

For further information, media should contact the U.S. Army Special Forces Command Public Affairs Office during duty hours at 910-432-2269 or after duty hours at 910-689-6187.

For Staff Sgt. Textor's bio, click here....








> Staff Sgt. David W. Textor, an Army Special Forces Soldier, died from a non-battle death incident July 15 in Mosul, Iraq while in support of combat operations. (U.S. Army photo)


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 17, 2008)

RIP.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 17, 2008)

Rest Well SSgt


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 17, 2008)

Damn.    RIP.


----------



## tova (Jul 17, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 17, 2008)

RIP Brother


----------



## LibraryLady (Jul 17, 2008)

RIP Staff Sgt. Textor

Prayers out to your family and all in harms way

LL


----------



## AWP (Jul 17, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Chopstick (Jul 17, 2008)

RIP


----------



## x SF med (Jul 18, 2008)

Peace, Brother.


----------



## Roycroft201 (Jul 18, 2008)

The loss of SSgt Textor was on the local news this evening.   There will be a Memorial Service in Randolph, NY, where he grew up and where his grandparents and other relatives still reside, on July 26th. 

It was particularly heartbreaking to learn that the last three of SSgt and Mrs. Textor's children are all under the age of 4 years. 

Condolences and prayers to his family, friends and brothers in arms. 
RIP.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 18, 2008)

Rest well brother. 

Thank you for your service and sacrifice. 

Prayers out to the family, especially the young ones. Dad is a hero.


----------



## 0699 (Jul 18, 2008)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## car (Jul 18, 2008)

RIP Warrior


----------



## jdl141 (Sep 28, 2008)

RIP Brother


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 28, 2008)

RIP Brother

http://www.myyearbook.com/?mysession=cmVnaXN0cmF0aW9uX3Byb2ZpbGUmdXNlcmlkPTExMDU5OTA3&allofem=y


----------



## lancero (Sep 28, 2008)

RIP, Brother.


----------



## 8'Duece (Sep 29, 2008)

Rest easy SSG Textor. 

Thank you for your service to our great nation.


----------



## S_O_A_R (Jul 19, 2009)

RIP brother


----------



## Scotth (Jul 20, 2009)

RIP Warrior


----------

